# Hello All - New Klose 20x36 Pipe Smoker with 20x20 Square Firebox



## offset1945 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I've browsed the forums many times, there is certainly a wonderful amount of information!

Given how much I love BBQ, I have no explanation as to why it took me so long to purchase a a true offset smoker.

I've finally done so .... :)

On the left is my original Klose Backyard Chef ... it is 10 years old.

On the right my brand new Klose Pipe Smoker !!!













IMG_0227.JPG



__ offset1945
__ Aug 5, 2016






Ordered in early Fall, ready right before Christmas, did not pick up until the New Year 2016.

Kept the smoker in the garage until only a few weeks ago, had to extend the original slab. ( just added the Flagstone :) )

Firebox is updated to 1/2 inch steel.

I cannot claim to have much skill with a true offset, so I look forward to learning from everyone on the board.

Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

to SMF! ​

Glad to have you with us!

Congrats on the new rig!

Al


----------



## offset1945 (Aug 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> to SMF! ​
> 
> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al !

I working on a small batch this afternoon ... getting used to the firebox so I can make a long run on a brisket.

I'm a fan of Oak and Pecan, I do love Mesquite on the Klose BBQ Grill, but even mesquite lump in the offset firebox is wild for me so I'll stick with the Oak and Pecan, plus I really like the way I am seeing Oak burn in the offset.

I have a ton of questions to research and ask


----------



## gary s (Aug 8, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from another hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## offset1945 (Aug 8, 2016)

gary s said:


> *Good morning and welcome to the forum, from another hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*
> 
> *Gary*


Thanks Gary!

I need to figure out how to update my location info, I'm right across the road here in Austin, TX.

I've made a few test runs, three so far, all ribs.

I'm working on firebox management .... its tough.

My wood splits are all over the place, some nice sizes, some huge.

The wood itself is excellent, well seasoned Oak, but I either need to find another source that will give me some 'customized' splits, or I'll have to set up a mini factory on the side of the house to size the wood to my needs.


----------



## gary s (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not telling you something you don't already know, But Klose builds some mighty fine pits

He was build them before the smoker craze hit

Gary


----------

